# 12 week old and soiled nappies



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello

Wondered if you could help. I have a nearly 13 week old daughter and she only poo's every 4-5 days. Shes never been an everyday girl used to go every other day. But since taking her of infacol few weeks back she now goes 4-5 before soiling. Is this ok? 

Thank you for any advice


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi twinkle, what sort of consistency is it?  Does she seem to be struggling at all and is she bottle or breast fed? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, started off solid then goes to soft. She is formula fed and has always been. 

Shes never been great at pooing in a nappy as soon as she starts have to take it off for her to continue to poo or she'll poo alittle in anppy then stop (doesnt like being wet or dirty) doesnt really struggle on the 4th/5th day she is more grizzly and pulls her legs up more so know shes getting ready to go

Twinkle x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Does she have water to drink as well as her feeds?

Nic
Xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes had water since an early age some days will drink over an ounce other days struggle to get her to take any will just roll the teat round her mouth 

X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok well I would say try frequently to see if you can get more water in as this will help, and if the stools get any harder then maybe try an over the counter remedy for constipation, at the minute though it just sounds like she is managing 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok thanks, no needfor doctors at minute? Other half getting worried as he thinks she should be going every day


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Not nessasarily, not all babies go every day, it's whether she's struggling or not to watch for 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you. She just gets grizzly doesn't scream (at the minute) mother in law also been adding her comments. Like I said as soon as she starts I undo her nappy and she'll happily pass it then is fine again 

Thank you for your advice


----------

